# Autostrada



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Post some pics of Italian autostrada. I'm interested in seeming them as their pics are rare in the Internet.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

You were right!
It was very hard to find these few pics...


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## PornStar (Jul 22, 2003)

Yep, I've tried these


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

I would love to see more.


----------



## Ozcan (Feb 4, 2005)

beautiful


----------



## Peter_T (Apr 13, 2005)

I have a few pictures of Italian autostrade on my web site:

http://home.jtan.com/~ptunner/roads/italy


Peter


----------



## Falcon83 (Jan 10, 2005)

great site Peter!


----------



## Xabi (Nov 8, 2004)

GENIUS LOCI said:


>


The best one! :runaway:


----------



## Falcon83 (Jan 10, 2005)

Xabi said:


> The best one! :runaway:


...not so much when you are inside it, believe me.


----------



## Nephasto (Feb 6, 2004)

The Frace-Italy motorway by the sea, is one of the most amazing motorways around, mainly on the italy side (the first 100 km or so) because in all those 100 kms, you're always either in a tunnel or in a very high bridge!
And in the bridges you can see the see, some 100/150 meters bellow! Very nice!


----------



## sonysnob (Dec 12, 2004)

Nephasto said:


> The Frace-Italy motorway by the sea, is one of the most amazing motorways around, mainly on the italy side (the first 100 km or so) because in all those 100 kms, you're always either in a tunnel or in a very high bridge!
> And in the bridges you can see the see, some 100/150 meters bellow! Very nice!


I agree, I think this freeway is the most impressive route I have ever been on. The scenery is amazing.


----------



## andrewSQ347 (Jun 10, 2005)

Xabi said:


> The best one! :runaway:


Unfortunately it's pretty common ,specially in the summer Outside Venice ( and not only ):runaway: 
to Have a kilometres long traffic Jam :bash:


----------



## John-Claude (Jan 6, 2005)

Great pics everybody.
Looks like the Italians love to build circles where two freeways meet. Which isn't a bad thing; it's very stylish.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Very common in all Italian highways network are stop areas with restoration points and petrol stations. Often they have a bridge shape overcrossing the highways from a side to other

We usually call 'em _Autogrill_ even if it is uncorrect, 'cause Autogrill is only one of the "brand" you can find in these areas, even if it is predominant (and recently Autgrill keep opening in italian cities restaurant chains, so it is no more only a _highway-brand_)























































Other shapes



























A stop area on Milan highways system: on the background you can see part of the magnificent glass sail of new Milan Exhibition Center pole inaugurated in April


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Nephasto said:


> The Frace-Italy motorway by the sea, is one of the most amazing motorways around, mainly on the italy side (the first 100 km or so) because in all those 100 kms, you're always either in a tunnel or in a very high bridge!
> And in the bridges you can see the see, some 100/150 meters bellow! Very nice!


I'd have to agree there. I done this drive a couple of years ago, from Genoa to Nice (and then Nice to Montpelier).

It was the most amazing drive I have ever seen in terms of natural scenary, tunnels and bridges every few minutes, with incredible light and the mountains coming down to the med.

If there is a more spectacular motorway stretch in the world I have yet to see it. 

But I found both the Italian and French sides equally impressive. One has to stop off at Eze!


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

The autostrada, one of the best highways in the world.


----------



## Falcon83 (Jan 10, 2005)

"driving without slips +8 penalty points on the driving license" (for women only)


----------

